# Ran the spi myself last night! Pretty cool!



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

I raced my Flying Scot in for the third time in the local Monday night series here in Ephraim WI last night, and this time I ran the spinnaker myself instead of having the crew do it. That was really cool!  It was fun manipulating it back and forth to keep it filled as the wind shifted.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet mick! How'd you do in the race?


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Were you solo or did the crew grab the tiller? When I have raced my Scot I trade helming with the crew. Of course, most of my crew in races are as good or better than me!


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

We got 6th, 4th and 6th in the races, out of 10. Probably would've finished 3rd in the last one except I gave myself the opportunity to do my first 720. Ooops.  I'm still on the real steep end of the learning curve!

On the Scot it's pretty easy to steer with the tiller between your legs when your going downwind, so your hands are free for the spinnaker sheets. This was the first time I felt comfortable with doing both.


----------

